# Eclipse - Server in Preferences nicht vorhanden



## Heady86 (8. Sep 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will zur Zeit Tomcat in eclipse einrichten und bin jetzt schon in mehreren Tutorials an der gleichen Stelle hängen geblieben und zwar immer dann wenn man unter Window->Preferences-> Server auswählen soll...

Bei mir gibt es nämlich den Teil "Server" gar nicht, ich hab auch schonmal das WTP Plugin installiert, hat aber auch nichts gebracht. Ich nutze Eclipse 3.4

Danke für Tipps und Anregungen

Grüße


----------



## SlaterB (8. Sep 2009)

vielleicht hast du nicht


> Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers (189 MB)
> Tools for Java developers creating Java EE and Web applications, including a Java IDE, tools for Java EE, JPA, JSF, Mylyn and others. More...


sondern 


> Eclipse IDE for Java Developers (92 MB)
> The essential tools for any Java developer, including a Java IDE, a CVS client, XML Editor and Mylyn. More...


ob manuelle Plugin-Installation das alles ausgleichen kann?

edit: ach ne, Server habe sogar ich mit der kleinen Variante,


----------



## Gonzo17 (8. Sep 2009)

Schau mal ob es bei dir das Plugin "org.eclipse.wst.server.ui" gibt und noch ein paar andere in der Richtung. Bei diesem Plugin wird die Preferencepage nämlich erstellt und wenn du das nicht hast ist ja klar, dass sie nicht angezeigt wird.


----------



## Heady86 (9. Sep 2009)

Ja die Plugins waren installiert, hab jetzt mal ein update gemacht und jetzt zeigts den Server in den Preferences an. Allerdings kann ich unter "installed runtimes" keine server sehen und er findet auch keine wenn ich mit Search welche suche. Wo finde ich die denn?

Was mich grad auch noch irritiert, ich hab in nem log gesehen dass beim starten kommt "Eclipse is running in a JRE, but a JDK is required" obwohl ich in den Preferences JDK angehakt habe (-siehe Anhang-), muss ich da noch was umstellen?


----------

